# Poll-Ladies and Gentlemen:  Do You Wear Make-Up?



## Ruthanne

_*I'm curious about how many older folks wear make-up and how often.  I'm also curious about what kind of make-up you wear-like mascara, or lipstick, etc.   *_

*Please answer poll question-I will make it for multiple votes per person.*


----------



## Ruthanne

I wear make up when the mood hits me.  I feel good when I put some on and feel it makes me look better somewhat--there's only so much make-up can do    For awhile I was putting it on rather often in the Summer but now I don't as  much.


----------



## Bretrick

Have never worn make up. 
The only thing I do is spray a little aftershave if I am going out somewhere special.
I bought a 100 ml bottle of Body Kouros at least 25 years ago.
There is still three quarters of it left. Showing I rarely go out to social events


----------



## Devi

I try to use good quality makeup that doesn't have bad ingredients. I wear it only when I go out, and only if I feel like it.


----------



## jujube

I've never been much of a makeup wearer and now that I'm an old lady, there's not much use gilding the lily.  

I stroke on a little brow powder because my eyebrows have gotten sparse and a touch of colored lip gloss on occasion (not much use lately when the bottom half of my face is covered in public.)  That's it for makeup.


----------



## dseag2

I may have skewed the results of the poll because I am a "gentleman" so, no, I don't wear makeup.


----------



## Ruthanne

dseag2 said:


> I may have skewed the results of the poll because I am a "gentleman" so, no, I don't wear makeup.


I'm not worried about skewing-after all this is not very scientific-just for fun


----------



## Ruthanne

jujube said:


> I've never been much of a makeup wearer and now that I'm an old lady, there's not much use gilding the lily.
> 
> I stroke on a little brow powder because my eyebrows have gotten sparse and a touch of colored lip gloss on occasion (not much use lately when the bottom half of my face is covered in public.)  That's it for makeup.


I use brow powder at times also.  My eyebrows are nearly non-existent now a days.


----------



## Ruthanne

Devi said:


> I try to use good quality makeup that doesn't have bad ingredients. I wear it only when I go out, and only if I feel like it.


What brands make ups do you purchase?


----------



## Ruthanne

Bretrick said:


> Have never worn make up.
> The only thing I do is spray a little aftershave if I am going out somewhere special.
> I bought a 100 ml bottle of Body Kouros at least 25 years ago.
> There is still three quarters of it left. Showing I rarely go out to social events


I bet that cologne smells nice.  I have several bottles of perfume.  I like to spray it on just because it smells good


----------



## Jules

Brows needed to be created now - I don’t know where they went.  Sometimes I forget.  

If I go to the store or for a walk, I have a light coloured lip balm.  It makes me feel better.


----------



## Devi

Ruthanne said:


> What brands make ups do you purchase?


Well, to name a few:

https://www.aunaturalecosmetics.com/
https://baeblu.com/
https://www.harvestnaturalbeauty.com/
https://petraorganics.com/
I also check product ingredients, and run anything questionable (according to me - LOL) through the Environmental Working Group's Skin Deep® database at https://www.ewg.org/skindeep/. That includes products from the above-linked companies. The reason is that, as last I checked, the rules/regulations for makeup don't require that that they be very "clean" at all.

I also use coconut oil to remove mascara. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ruthanne

Devi said:


> Well, to name a few:
> 
> https://www.aunaturalecosmetics.com/
> https://baeblu.com/
> https://www.harvestnaturalbeauty.com/
> https://petraorganics.com/
> I also check product ingredients, and run anything questionable (according to me - LOL) through the Environmental Working Group's Skin Deep® database at https://www.ewg.org/skindeep/. That includes products from the above-linked companies. The reason is that, as last I checked, the rules/regulations for makeup don't require that that they be very "clean" at all.
> 
> I also use coconut oil to remove mascara.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Yes, it helps, thanks.  I have not checked out the products I use but should.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I've never worn make up on my skin, just my eyes, starting as a teen.  I usually wore powdered eye shadow in muted natural tones of brown or green, my eyes are hazel.  I also used a black pencil to line underneath my lower lashes, and black mascara.  I never really cared to wear lipstick, although a few times when dressing up, I'd put on a pale shade of pink or something.

Since I've retired, I haven't worn very much eye makeup at all, I imagine if I went somewhere special I might in a limited way, but it's been a long time.  Now that my eyesight is dimming, it might be a challenge to put it on the way I used to.  I also have seasonal allergies that make my eyes itch and water at times, use eye drops twice a day.  So having something like mascara on isn't worth it, it will smear or run.  I never wore makeup when we were out on camping trips, and it was a nice break, very easy.


----------



## PamfromTx

I use face powder, some mascara and black pencil eyeliner.  No lipstick because it ends up on my mask.  So, no I don't wear makeup as I once did.


----------



## Shero

I do not use any make up around my eyes, but I do like a touch of lipstick and it is usually a matt plum color nothing glossy. For a special occasion  may use a foundation to give an even look on the face.


----------



## win231

I've never worn makeup.  But I know someone who does,  Teehee.  Miss Caitlyn Jenner.


----------



## timoc

Ruth,  does liquid skin on cuts and grazes count, if not, no?


----------



## horseless carriage

I'm saying nothing.


----------



## JustBonee

I usually wear makeup everyday,  mostly around the eyes .. and  my lipstick is  Burt's Bees  lip balm.


----------



## SmoothSeas

I stopped wearing make up about the time I burned my bra, sometime in the late 1960's  -  and, well  -  I still don't wear either...


----------



## Michael Z

I must confess that I have dabbed on a tiny bit of my wife’s skin colored stuff to hid a sore on my face a few times! Have also used clearasil for the same purpose, as have many if not most of all teenagers.


----------



## Pinky

Eyeliner pencil (Urban Decay 24/7)and a touch of blush (Elizabeth Arden cream blush) when I go out. If it's a special occasion, mascara (Maybelline Falsies Lash Lift) and lipstick (Revlon) as well.


----------



## timoc

*I'm sure* that all you lovely ladies are quite beautiful without all the fake, but I am so much wiser now after reading the many chemistry lessons.


----------



## Lewkat

SmoothSeas said:


> I stopped wearing make up about the time I burned my bra, sometime in the late 1960's  -  and, well  -  I still don't wear either...


Ditto here.


----------



## dobielvr

I'll will a little sapphire colored eyeliner pencil and blue mascara when I go out to lunch or dinner, 
but that's about it.  Sometimes lipstick, either a mauve or watermelon color when not wearing my mask.

I've never worn a face powder or eye shadow.


----------



## Ruthanne

When I wear makeup I use concealer because of a broken blood vessel on my face.  I use some light eyeshadow to brighten the areas surrounding my eyes because of darkness on them.  I sometimes use some blue mascara.  I forgot I also put brow powder on with a small pointed tip brush.


I use a little blush to give my face some color as my skin is very pale at times.  And I have several shades of lipstick that I often mix or layer.  Makes me feel better to enhance areas on my face.  Sometimes I will use foundation but hardly ever because it's hard to find one that matches my skin tone.


----------



## Tish

I wear it on special occasions, usually just a tinted moisturiser, mascara and lipstick.


----------



## AprilSun

I wear it only occasionally and that is not often. Today, I went shopping and I didn't fool with that mess. The older I get, the less I care about it.


----------



## Ruthanne

AprilSun said:


> I wear it only occasionally and that is not often. Today, I went shopping and I didn't fool with that mess. The older I get, the less I care about it.


I guess so.  And I know what you mean.  I felt that way at times too.


----------



## Nathan

dseag2 said:


> I may have skewed the results of the poll because I am a "gentleman" so, no, I don't wear makeup.


People have suggested that I could use...uh, I'm not sure what it's called, like skin toned stuff to cover the thin skin bruising on my arms.


----------



## Wren

I wear make up every day of my life, and have done since my teens, it’s part of my morning ritual, like brushing my teeth

Keeping it light using soft shades, I never wear lipstick, just a little lipgloss, a spray of perfume and I’m set for the day


----------



## Ruthanne

Wren said:


> I wear make up every day of my life, and have done since my teens, it’s part of my morning ritual, like brushing my teeth
> 
> Keeping it light using soft shades, I never wear lipstick, just a little lipgloss, a spray of perfume and I’m set for the day


I, too, keep it light.  I don't want to look like a clown after all!


----------



## oldpop

Can't say that I do.


----------



## twinkles

no make up here====all this is natural beauty-----ha ha


----------



## Ronni

I answered I wear makeup on special occasions, but I also answered “other” because sometimes
I just get the urge to wear makeup for every day, or because I feel that I look a bit drawn, or just  for the heck of it. My use is inconsistent except I always wear it on special occasions.

I use a concealer, foundation, powder, blush, highlighter/shimmer for my face. On my eyes I use a copper colored shimmer on my lid
And eye crease, and a light shimmer for my brow area and under eye, then add lash lengthening mascara.

Finally I’ll use a shimmery gloss for my lips then a deeper colored complimentary lip pencil to add some depth and definition. That’s it. Takes about 4 minutes.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ronni said:


> I answered I wear makeup on special occasions, but I also answered “other” because sometimes
> I just get the urge to wear makeup for every day, or because I feel that I look a bit drawn, or just  for the heck of it. My use is inconsistent except I always wear it on special occasions.
> 
> I use a concealer, foundation, powder, blush, highlighter/shimmer for my face. On my eyes I use a copper colored shimmer on my lid
> And eye crease, and a light shimmer for my brow area and under eye, then add lash lengthening mascara.
> 
> Finally I’ll use a shimmery gloss for my lips then a deeper colored complimentary lip pencil to add some depth and definition. That’s it. Takes about 4 minutes.


You're pretty quick with that!  It takes me longer.  Maybe because I'm searching my face in the mirror for problems half the time!  lol.  I use most of the same you do and for much of the same reasons.


----------



## Ronni

Ruthanne said:


> You're pretty quick with that!  It takes me longer.  Maybe because I'm searching my face in the mirror for problems half the time!  lol.  I use most of the same you do and for much of the same reasons.


It helps that all my makeup is soft with no hard lines like eyeliner, or contouring on cheeks, nose etc. It’s the very sculpted look that takes so much time in my experience.  Even my lip pencil is used primarily for color and not to outline my lips.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ronni said:


> It helps that all my makeup is soft with no hard lines like eyeliner, or contouring on cheeks, nose etc. It’s the very sculpted look that takes so much time in my experience.  Even my lip pencil is used primarily for color and not to outline my lips.


I make my make up all soft also.  I love lip colors!  I have a ton of them!


----------



## Wren

Mine takes about five  minutes but for ladies in a hurry, even a touch of blush and  a little mascara can brighten your face and lift your confidence !


----------



## Remy

Very light foundation and lip tint. Rare eye make up. But since the pandemic and I'm still wearing a mask, it's been basically nothing.


----------



## Mr. Ed

I wear plastic to bring out the real me.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

A wee touch of mascara, eyeliner, lipstick, and I am good to go.


----------



## Lawrence00

Only on weekends


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Lawrence00 said:


> Only on weekends


Are you kidding me?????


----------



## Ruthanne

Wren said:


> Mine takes about five  minutes but for ladies in a hurry, even a touch of blush and  a little mascara can brighten your face and lift your confidence !View attachment 196029


I agree!  Putting on a bit of "face enhancers" makes me feel better.


----------



## Jules

The one thing I find absolutely essential is a shower and clean hair.  It happens every morning.


----------



## Pepper

I wore the most make up when I needed it the least.  Pattie Boyd was my guide in makeup & clothes.


----------



## Smiley Holly

I do wear make up everyday, but back in my younger days I wore a lot more than I do now.


----------



## Ruthanne

Smiley Holly said:


> I do wear make up everyday, but back in my younger days I wore a lot more than I do now.


I can relate.  When I was a teen I wore heavier make up than now.  I saw a picture of myself from long ago and though wow, I had too much make up on...lol


----------



## Smiley Holly

Ruthanne said:


> I can relate.  When I was a teen I wore heavier make up than now.  I saw a picture of myself from long ago and though wow, I had too much make up on...lol


When I first started transitioning to a female I wore tons of make up , but now just wear the minimum amount each day.


----------



## Ruthanne

Smiley Holly said:


> When I first started transitioning to a female I wore tons of make up , but now just wear the minimum amount each day.


That's cool.


----------



## gloria

Yes, I wear a creamy foundation, blush, no black on eyes only drk brown, and a little lip color.
hair always fixed nicely. Won't open blinds till that's all done.


----------



## gloria

Yes, I wear a creamy foundation, blush, dk brown mascara on lashes and little on eyebrows,
light lipstick and hair fixed nicely. I don't open blinds till that's all put together.


----------



## Gaer

No, nor do i wear jewelry or hardly even dress up  anymore.  laziness, I guess.


----------



## mrstime

When I was young I would on occasion wear lipstick. I never put anything around my eyes, since I am legally blind I couldn't see well enough to do both eyes. It has been many years since I have even worn lipstick. My DH never cared, he liked my naked face just fine. If you had a poll asking men how they liked women with make up it might surprise a lot of women. My adult son told his wife "Only ugly women need make up".


----------



## Ruthanne

mrstime said:


> When I was young I would on occasion wear lipstick. I never put anything around my eyes, since I am legally blind I couldn't see well enough to do both eyes. It has been many years since I have even worn lipstick. My DH never cared, he liked my naked face just fine. If you had a poll asking men how they liked women with make up it might surprise a lot of women. My adult son told his wife "Only ugly women need make up".


Well I don't agree with your son.  And that statement is pretty shallow.  A lot of women in this thread wear it and they are not ugly.  I wear it, too, to enhance my features and cover up some things like discoloration and a broken blood vessel-that doesn't make me ugly.  

And everyone is beautiful in their own way.  It's a choice.  Some like to wear it and some don't.  And some wear it sometimes and others all the time.

I have fun putting it on and like how I look with it or without.


----------



## Devi

My husband says he thinks I'm pretty both with and without makeup.


----------



## mrstime

Ruthanne said:


> Well I don't agree with your son.  And that statement is pretty shallow.  A lot of women in this thread wear it and they are not ugly.  I wear it, too, to enhance my features and cover up some things like discoloration and a broken blood vessel-that doesn't make me ugly.
> 
> And everyone is beautiful in their own way.  It's a choice.  Some like to wear it and some don't.  And some wear it sometimes and others all the time.
> 
> I have fun putting it on and like how I look with it or without.


Well my son did have a point because his new wife at the time was listening to her sister who gobbed on the make up and figured his wife should do the same.........He really didn't want her wearing make up, he felt his wife was perfect looking without any. I don't think many men like gobs of make up in women.


----------



## Gary O'

Gentlemen: Do You Wear Make-Up?​
Only after rubbing it off my lady.......with my lips

She hardly ever wears any, but there are rare times when we go out
(I keep forgetting)


----------



## Ruthanne

mrstime said:


> Well my son did have a point because his new wife at the time was listening to her sister who gobbed on the make up and figured his wife should do the same.........He really didn't want her wearing make up, he felt his wife was perfect looking without any. I don't think many men like gobs of make up in women.


I personally don't wear makeup to please men, only myself.  I'm not looking for a man, don't have one, don't want one.  I wear it lightly.  

I'm not sure what you mean by gobbing on makeup but it sounds to me like wearing it heavily.  The best way to wear makeup is so that you can hardly tell you're wearing it. That's the way I like to wear it anyway.


----------



## mrstime

Ruthanne said:


> I personally don't wear makeup to please men, only myself.  I'm not looking for a man, don't have one, don't want one.  I wear it lightly.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by gobbing on makeup but it sounds to me like wearing it heavily.  The best way to wear makeup is so that you can hardly tell you're wearing it. That's the way I like to wear it anyway.


Gobbing it on, I meant so thick that that it was surprising that it didn't crack when  she smiled. Maybe that was why she didn't smile much.


----------



## Ruthanne

mrstime said:


> Gobbing it on, I meant so thick that that it was surprising that it didn't crack when  she smiled. Maybe that was why she didn't smile much.


Oh that wouldn't look good.  That's funny  though.


----------



## tortiecat

I use moisturizer daily and lipstick when going out.  Never put
anything near by eyes.


----------



## Laine

Newly retired 65 year old.  Very pale skin. Even in my 20s if I didn't wear make up, I looked tired and/or ill.
As part of my routine and self care, after washing up in the morning, I do put on make up, mostly for myself, whether I'm going out or not.
I like it. I look awake and have some color. 
Same here with the eyebrows, being fair to start with, they seem extra sparse. 
I use Benefit Gimme Brow, Dior Air Flash or Make up Forever foundation, buffed on lightly with a brush, a little blush, drug store eyeliner, Maybelline mascara and Honest Beauty Lip color, very subtle color and very moisturizing.
I'm looking for a good eyeliner if you have suggestions.  It seems at these days they often have a fine little point which does not feel soft. It's actually uncomfortable. 

And don't let anyone tell you that you don't need make up or shouldn't care about it. That you should love yourself the way you are.
If you like it, wear it.


----------



## Pinky

Laine said:


> Newly retired 65 year old.  Very pale skin. Even in my 20s if I didn't wear make up, I looked tired and/or ill.
> As part of my routine and self care, after washing up in the morning, I do put on make up, mostly for myself, whether I'm going out or not.
> I like it. I look awake and have some color.
> Same here with the eyebrows, being fair to start with, they seem extra sparse.
> I use Benefit Gimme Brow, Dior Air Flash or Make up Forever foundation, buffed on lightly with a brush, a little blush, drug store eyeliner, Maybelline mascara and Honest Beauty Lip color, very subtle color and very moisturizing.
> I'm looking for a good eyeliner if you have suggestions.  It seems at these days they often have a fine little point which does not feel soft. It's actually uncomfortable.
> 
> And don't let anyone tell you that you don't need make up or shouldn't care about it. That you should love yourself the way you are.
> If you like it, wear it.


@Laine 
I highly recommend Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil .. it goes on smooth and lasts all day long. It's on the pricey side, but definitely worth it.

By the way .. welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ronni

It’s pretty mainstream these days with the Milennials and Gen Z’ers (5 kids so I have both) for the males to wear makeup. My 36 year old son will sometimes wear a touch of eye makeup when he goes to clubs with his girlfriend. He wears it well too!!


----------



## Packerjohn

Not a snowball's chance in a very hot place.  I shave, brush my teeth and wash my face and then it's time for those exercises.  I used to use after shave but now it's a politically correct NO, NO!  I might offend someone!


----------



## Tish

I only wear it when I go out.


----------



## Pink Biz

I stopped because of the masks. Prior to Covid, I wore a bit of foundation, blush, powder and lipstick. No eye makeup because I find it is too irritating for my peepers.


----------



## IFortuna

timoc said:


> *I'm sure* that all you lovely ladies are quite beautiful without all the fake, but I am so much wiser now after reading the many chemistry lessons.


You would be so wrong.  I wear it for my self esteem and it really helps my look. I love it and I have been wearing makeup since I was abut 15 or sixteen.  My mom was movie star gorgeous and she trained me on use. ( I look more like my Dad, he wasn't as pretty).  
Some people don't even know I am wearing it.


----------



## IFortuna

I use IT cosmetics and skin care and have for about 5 years.


----------



## Devi

I have to love a cosmetic line called "Urban Decay". 

But I use well-vetted (by me) organic/natural cosmetics. No sense applying toxic ingredients to your face.


----------



## timoc

Do You Wear Make-Up?​
*No way*, but, if I had a lovely lady in my life, I'd make it a habit to argue every morning, just so that we could cuddle and snuggle and *make up *every night, perhaps even do rude things.


----------



## Marie5656

*I have never worn make up, except for an occasional touch of lipstick.  And I do not even do that any more. I, personally never felt the need to.
I remember when my brother first married my sister in law she was, for some reason, dead set on getting me to wear it.  Even bought me a kit with make up, brushes, lipstick and such for Christmas.  It got put away in a drawer for a couple months, then I gave it to a friend.   I was never a girly girl.
An interesting aside, my grandson DOES do the makeup thing. And his life goal is to be a bake up artist. He has done videos on technique. I think he will be good. He has a good eye.  Got his permission to share. In answer to inevitable question "Yes he is gay."  But we love him






*


----------



## Shero

Only for very special occasions and then very little.
My daily routine is moisturise and I do wear a light lipstick.
However, I love a stylsh haircut and am prepared to pay for a good stylist.
I like looking chic!


----------



## fancicoffee13

Ruthanne said:


> _*I'm curious about how many older folks wear make-up and how often.  I'm also curious about what kind of make-up you wear-like mascara, or lipstick, etc.   *_
> 
> *Please answer poll question-I will make it for multiple votes per person.*


I wear make-up, the extra hydrating kind since my skin requires it because of age, most days.  I have always wanted to look presentable whenever I get up.  Do my hair, brush my teeth, put on make-up.  Usually put on earrings also.


----------

